# freeBSD 11-2 libgcc_s.so.1 Error



## juaromu (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi:

Using the WebSafety proxy app (available at diladele.com) in freeBSD 11-2 and loading the WEB-GUI throws out an error about libgcc_s.so.1.
This admin web gui is based on Python and requires, amongst others, Numpy.
I paste here what I consider to be the relevant info about the error, as shown on the browser:

Importing the multiarray numpy extension module failed.
Original error was: 
	
	



```
/lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version GCC_4.6.0 required by /usr/local/lib/gcc6/libgfortran.so.3 not found
```

The info about the libraries "seems" to be OK though:

```
# ldd /usr/local/lib/gcc6/libgfortran.so.3
/usr/local/lib/gcc6/libgfortran.so.3:
        libquadmath.so.0 => /usr/local/lib/gcc6/libquadmath.so.0 (0x801327000)
        libm.so.5 => /lib/libm.so.5 (0x801566000)
        libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/local/lib/gcc6/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x801793000)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x800823000)

#pkg info -xf gcc
gcc-ecj-4.5
Name           : gcc-ecj
Version        : 4.5
Installed on   : Mon Aug  6 15:06:54 2018 AEST
Origin         : lang/gcc-ecj45
Architecture   : FreeBSD:11:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : lang java
Licenses       :
Maintainer     : [email]gerald@FreeBSD.org[/email]
WWW            : UNKNOWN
Comment        : Eclipse Java Compiler used to build GCC Java
Annotations    :
        FreeBSD_version: 1101001
        repo_type      : binary
        repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 1.40MiB
Description    :
A pre-built version of the Eclipse Java Compiler (ECJ) used to build
and support the Java frontend of the GNU Compiler Collection (GCC).
gcc6-6.4.0_7
Name           : gcc6
Version        : 6.4.0_7
Installed on   : Mon Aug  6 15:07:15 2018 AEST
Origin         : lang/gcc6
Architecture   : FreeBSD:11:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : lang java
Licenses       : GPLv3, GPLv3RLE
Maintainer     : [email]gerald@FreeBSD.org[/email]
WWW            : [URL]https://gcc.gnu.org[/URL]
Comment        : GNU Compiler Collection 6
Options        :
        BOOTSTRAP      : on
        GRAPHITE       : off
        JAVA           : on
Shared Libs required:
        libmpc.so.3
        libgmp.so.10
        libmpfr.so.6
Shared Libs provided:
        libcc1.so.0
        libssp.so.0
        libgcj-tools.so.17
        libatomic.so.1
        libcc1plugin.so.0
        libcilkrts.so.5
        libgij.so.17
        libstdc++.so.6
        libjvm.so
        libitm.so.1
        libgcj.so.17
        libgcc_s.so.1
        libquadmath.so.0
        libjavamath.so
        liblto_plugin.so.0
        libgfortran.so.3
        libgomp.so.1
Annotations    :
        FreeBSD_version: 1101001
        cpe            : cpe:2.3:a:gnu:gcc:6.4.0:::::freebsd11:x64:7
        repo_type      : binary
        repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 246MiB
Description    :
GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection, supports a number of languages.  This
port installs the C, C++, Fortran and Java front ends as gcc6, g++6,
gfortran6, and gcj6, respectively.

WWW: [URL]https://gcc.gnu.org[/URL]

Gerald Pfeifer <[email]gerald@FreeBSD.org[/email]>
```
I've found some errors related to the same library but in older releases. 
Does anyone know what the problem is here? If additional info required, please let me know.

Thanks in advance.
Juan.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2018)

juaromu said:


> Using the WebSafety proxy app (available at diladele.com) in freeBSD 11-2


The application is built for pfSense, not FreeBSD.


----------



## juaromu (Aug 6, 2018)

SirDice said:


> The application is built for pfSense, not FreeBSD.


Hi:
I've been installing and using this app in FreeBSD for a while now with no issues.
This issue first showed up using the latest stable version of this app on a fresh install of FreeBSD 11-2.
Already reported this to app developers but also wanted to post this here in case someone had any suggestions.
Thanks
Juan.


----------



## Jov (Aug 8, 2018)

I experience the similar problem when using Jupiter-notebook, do this solve the problem:
	
	



```
echo "libgcc_s.so.1 /usr/local/lib/gcc6/libgcc_s.so.1" >> /etc/libmap.conf
```


----------



## juaromu (Aug 9, 2018)

Jov said:


> I experience the similar problem when using Jupiter-notebook, do this solve the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was it, cheers for that mate.
Working after adding entry you suggested in libmap.conf
Thx
Juan.


----------

